# dell LCD monitor lock/unlock problem



## moges (Jan 18, 2011)

a box comes up midscreen with a lock in it, then another with the lock unlocked. Then a box with dell saying main menu. These boxes are constantly flashing at random......please HELP!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like a button is stuck on the monitor or the monitor circuitry is faulty.


----------

